# Little girl hates shots



## Pappy (May 21, 2013)

A little girl went for her annual shots and as the nurse came at her she screamed, No, No, No.

her mom said to her, "now you stop that, you know that is not polite."

the little girl looks at the nurse and says, No Thank You, No Thank You, No Thank You.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2013)

....


----------



## That Guy (May 21, 2013)

We were all lined up getting our myriad of shots for Uncle Sam.  Being "modern" times, they were using high pressured guns in the assembly line . . . both arms at a time.  When I stepped up, the guy on my left had run out of "ammo".  After he reloaded, he stepped up and fired at my dog tags and sent them flying up in the air and around my neck.  HA HA real funny...

After that mass inoculation, the rest of my shots were delivered the old fashion way via needle on an as needed basis.


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2013)

I'll never forget our shots at Fort Dix. Us New boots were lined up and were getting shots in both arms and a few guys actually passed out or got sick. Sore as hell for a couple of days.


----------

